

Lessons Learned Bootstrapping Harmony - jnunemaker
http://orderedlist.com/our-writing/blog/articles/lessons-learned-bootstrapping-harmony/

======
adamhowell
"Seeing progress without doing any work yourself is priceless in regards to
motivation."

I used to think I could always be a lone wolf. I'd hire out people when
necessary but otherwise, I thought, it'd be just me.

But, after either selling off for not much or losing motivation to work on
several products I solely created, I finally decided pg was right. The right
partner is priceless.

~~~
jnunemaker
Definitely.

